# Best 18-20" chainsaw under $300-350?



## chainsaw123 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello!

I'm looking for a good 18-20" chainsaw that's under $300-350. We have a 16 inch husky right now and it just isn't working very well (cuts quite slowly). So any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks!

chainsaw123


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 10, 2015)

In that price range, you're looking at a 50cc homeowner saw. You may catch a 455 Rancher on sale for a little more than you're willing to spend. I hear they're good saws for occasional use.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 10, 2015)

I bought a new in box Husqvarna 455 Rancher off craigslist for $325. It's been a great saw - easy to start, decent weight, and plenty of power for bucking up firewood. There are times when I wish I had more power, but that certainly isn't very often. I don't regret my purchase at all.


----------



## jnaumuk (Jan 10, 2015)

Echo CS-590 Timberwolf. At Rual King they have it for 399 but they frequently run sales. I got mine around Thanksgiving for $320.


----------



## Jon_E (Jan 10, 2015)

Second the Echo.  Some of the Dolmars can be had for a good price too.  I use a PS-421 for most of my firewood cutting and it has not let me down.  I run a 16" bar but it will handle an 18".


----------



## ironworker (Jan 10, 2015)

Echo timberwolf is your best bet, otherwise your not gonna get much more than what you already have, good luck.


----------



## 1970roadrunner (Jan 10, 2015)

chainsaw123 said:


> We have a 16 inch husky right now and it just isn't working very well (cuts quite slowly)



Have you figured out why your first saw is cutting slowly?  If it is simply a matter of a dull chain, a little work with a file and you could be back in business.  Or perhaps it needs a tune, needs its air filter cleaned, etc.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 10, 2015)

1970roadrunner said:


> Have you figured out why your first saw is cutting slowly?  If it is simply a matter of a dull chain, a little work with a file and you could be back in business.  Or perhaps it needs a tune, needs its air filter cleaned, etc.



I agree, dull chain will definitely cut slowly. But, if it came with a 16" bar it's most likely a low CC saw, and will cut slowly in anything bigger than 12" diameter or so.


----------



## chainsaw123 (Jan 10, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> I agree, dull chain will definitely cut slowly. But, if it came with a 16" bar it's most likely a low CC saw, and will cut slowly in anything bigger than 12" diameter or so.


Yeah it's a 16" bar and its low cc.


----------



## chainsaw123 (Jan 10, 2015)

We ended up going with a husky 450 with a 20'' bar. Thanks for the suggestions everyone really appreciate it!

chainsaw123


----------



## computeruser (Jan 11, 2015)

Man, that's a lot of bar on a 50cc saw.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 11, 2015)

I run a 16" bar on my ms290.  I have a 20" bar that I rarely use.  Run a short bar with a sharp chain whenever possible.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 12, 2015)

I bought a 290 brand new with a 20" bar. First brand new saw I bought, 5 years ago. It worked pretty well with a 20" until I got into harder wood 18"+ then it struggled. Depends what the OP is cutting I guess


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 12, 2015)

i bought a jonsereds 2255 and have been really pleased with it. I use a 20 inch bar with full chisel chain.  its has cut everything ive asked it to.  as with any saw, how you keep your chain is the difference.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 12, 2015)

If you're patient, you can find a used 036 Pro.... 62cc, 13.1 lbs.... perfect with 20" bar


----------



## Mad Trapper (Jan 12, 2015)

jeffesonm said:


> If you're patient, you can find a used 036 Pro.... 62cc, 13.1 lbs.... perfect with 20" bar



My thoughts exactly.  That is my favorite firewood saw unless the rounds get bigger than 20", then it's a 038M or 064


----------



## j7art2 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just had a Husqvarna 455 Rancher that I bought virtually new this year. It was the best saw on the planet. Or so I thought.

Then my logger friend let me borrow his Husqvarna 562xp. Same weight, same size. 1.2 more horsepower.

I will never own a homeowner saw again. I up and sold the Rancher, and since the snow is here, am saving for a 562XP. Yes, the saw is more than you're to spend, but there is no comparison between any homeowner saw vs. a professional saw. I did side by side videos for my friend, and he was so impressed that he turned around and sold his Stihl Farm Boss (Husqvarna 455 Rancher equivelent) to also get a 562xp.

If you're going to spend the money, do it right and get the 562xp. The 562xp with a 20" bar can keep up with a 372xp professional saw the majority of the time according to my logging friend, and the 372 is the most legendary saw that has graced the earth from what I understand.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 13, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> the 372 is the most legendary saw that has graced the earth from what I understand.



Heh heh, careful, them's fightin' words to some.


----------



## j7art2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Touche' Jon. Hah. 

I know that my logging friend swears by them, has 3, and won't part with ANY of them. He says that's the only saw he buys for his company now, and was replacing the 562xp (skidder saw) with 4th 372 because he doesn't run 20" bars anymore. Logging is different than firewood, but for someone with a dinosaur of a wood furnace that isn't particularly efficient at anything other than eating wood, the more wood I can cut in a shorter time the better.

To give you an idea, I cut through a 3' diameter box elder trunk using a 20" bar (yes, I needed to hit both sides) in the same time it took my dad to cut through an 16" box elder branch with my Rancher. Both saws sharpened equally before hand, using my Timberline Sharpener. 

For those that don't know, box elder is like cutting concrete with a kitchen knife.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I've heard great things about the 372 too, though I've never used one.  I have Stihl's equivalent, an 044, and it's my favorite larger saw.  The MS460 and 064, which I've also had, are even more powerful but too heavy for my taste.   The 044 hits a sweet spot.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 13, 2015)

Love my 460  Just don't get enough big wood to use it. It's wearing a 20" bar right now but I've been breaking in the new CS-590 so that's been carrying the load for the little I've been cutting lately


----------



## CombatChris (Jan 15, 2015)

I was using my brother in law's 440 Magnum. He picked it up for free since the previous people thought it was seized. It's got a 20" bar on it, and man, I don't think I want anything smaller or less powerful. It's really the first time I've gotten to run a saw and buck up a tree whole. I don't want anything less. Just it, or very equivalent, with a 20" and 26-28" bars.


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jan 15, 2015)

20" bar and a $350 budget screams used 70cc saw to me. I see them often for under $300 and sometimes $200 for good running saws.

http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/4813399480.html

I've used a 562xp and 372/440's. The 562 is slimmer and looks like it weighs less but it doesn't.


----------



## j7art2 (Jan 16, 2015)

The 562xp weighs 2lbs less than the 372 according to Husqvarna's website, and is also significantly smaller in size.

When I cut firewood, I cut typically from sun up to sun down. The 562 weighs 0.2lbs more than my 455 Rancher did, but has 1.2 more horsepower (35%), revs at higher RPM, and does not need carb adjustment. Auto Tune is an awesome thing.

The 372 is too big of a saw for me to use for 14 hours straight. The 562 is perfect. I've found that the Rancher, or home owner saws in general, are not particularly fond of plunge cutting if you need to do it. I accidentally plunge cut a few times while undercutting with the 562 and didn't even realize I was. If you do a 60cc saw comparison side by side with every other chainsaw on the market today, you will not find one with even close to the same horsepower that the 562 has. I tried. The Auto-Tune is what does it; and I learned that CC's don't mean much at all, it's all in the horsepower ratings. I really didn't want to end up becoming obsessed with a $650 saw that was way above my price range, but I did, and there isn't any alternative. I now must have one, and once my taxes come in, I'll be getting myself a brand new one.


----------



## Sleeper-6 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been looking for a saw myself in the same price range.  60ish cc 18-20"bar.  I'm still debating between new or used.  I have read many excellent reviews of Echo cs-590.  I think at this point in time that will be my #1 choice if I go new.


----------



## Clarkbug (Jan 16, 2015)

A guy on my local CL is selling a NIB 590 for $300.  Seems tempting, but I don't need another saw...


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jan 16, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> The 562xp weighs 2lbs less than the 372 according to Husqvarna's website, and is also significantly smaller in size.
> 
> When I cut firewood, I cut typically from sun up to sun down. The 562 weighs 0.2lbs more than my 455 Rancher did, but has 1.2 more horsepower (35%), revs at higher RPM, and does not need carb adjustment. Auto Tune is an awesome thing.
> 
> The 372 is too big of a saw for me to use for 14 hours straight. The 562 is perfect. I've found that the Rancher, or home owner saws in general, are not particularly fond of plunge cutting if you need to do it. I accidentally plunge cut a few times while undercutting with the 562 and didn't even realize I was. If you do a 60cc saw comparison side by side with every other chainsaw on the market today, you will not find one with even close to the same horsepower that the 562 has. I tried. The Auto-Tune is what does it; and I learned that CC's don't mean much at all, it's all in the horsepower ratings. I really didn't want to end up becoming obsessed with a $650 saw that was way above my price range, but I did, and there isn't any alternative. I now must have one, and once my taxes come in, I'll be getting myself a brand new one.


I'm not sure where you're getting 2lbs from... The 562/372/044 and even ms362 all weigh about 13 to 13.5 lbs.  If you pick them up side by side the difference in weight is negligible. But I prefer the extra 20% hp of the 372/044.

And more importantly they fit the op's criteria of 20" bar and $300 budget.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 17, 2015)

chainsaw123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for a good 18-20" chainsaw that's under $300-350. *We have a 16 inch husky right now and it just isn't working very well (cuts quite slowly)*. So any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



1) You are aware that the length of the bar and speed of cutting are not related, yes?

2) Have you learned to properly file your chain?


----------

